# mi manca



## erick

Una domanda facile ma volevo chiedervi come si usa l'equivalente spagnolo a "mancare."

Per esempio...

"L'ultimo fine settimana ero a San Sebastian.  Son tornato a Madrid e ormai mi manca il mare."
"El fin de semana pasado estuve a SS.  Volví a Madrid y ya _me falta_ / _echo de menos_ el mar."

O .. "Vivo a Madrid, e mentre non mi manca la California, mi manca il suo clima."
"Vivo en Madrid y mientras que no echo de menos California, me falta el clima"?

Ho qualche dubbio con l'uso di "falta."  Non penso che si possa usarla in queste frase, però "echa de menos" mi sembrano troppe parole per dire "mi manca"...  Grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

Ciao, Erick. Ti rimando a questo thread dove abbiamo già parlato degli usi di "mancare":
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=168567&highlight=mancare
Se hai qualche altro dubbio, chiedi pure.


----------



## erick

Grazie Claudine per il link.  L'ho letto ma purtroppo è una domanda da un madrelingua español chiedendo come si dice in italiano "te extraño."  Capisco bene l'italiano, è lo spagnolo che mi confonde.  Si dice "extraño" "falta" o "echo de menos...?"  Non è chiaro per me, e non so se le frasi che ho scritto siano corrette.  Sarei felice se qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la differenza (usando le frasi sopra).  Grazie!


----------



## Cecilio

erick said:


> Grazie Claudine per il link.  L'ho letto ma purtroppo è una domanda da un madrelingua español chiedendo come si dice in italiano "te extraño."  Capisco bene l'italiano, è lo spagnolo che mi confonde.  Si dice "extraño" "falta" o "echo de menos...?"  Non è chiaro per me, e non so se le frasi che ho scritto siano corrette.  Sarei felice se qualcuno potrebbe spiegare la differenza (usando le frasi sopra).  Grazie!



Il verbo "extrañar" nel senso di "echar de menos" si usa sopratutto nei paesi di America Latina. In Spagna si usa più "echar de menos".


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Se puede decir también "*Te echo en falta*"?


Erick, "*faltar*" o "*echar de menos*" sono sinonimi, puoi usarli entrambi.


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> ¿Se puede decir también "*Te echo en falta*"?
> 
> 
> Erick, "*faltar*" o "*echar de menos*" sono sinonimi, puoi usarli entrambi.



Io direi che "echar en falta" ha un significato meno personale o sentimentale di "echar de menos", ma sono molto simili.

Se envii una lettera al tuo ragazzo e gli dici "Te echo en falta", questo non suonerebbe troppo normale. Sarebbe meglio dire "Te echo (mucho/muchísimo/un poco/un poquito) de menos". Ma dipende del contesto, e del dialetto. Io avevo tanti anni fa una amica di Venezuela. Nella sua prima lettera mi ha scritto: "Te extraño"... "¿Te extraño?" Cosa è questo?, prensavo allora. Cosa vuoleva dire? Poi ho capito che quella è l'espressione normale in America Latina.


----------



## sabrinita85

Quindi, in che occasione dovrò usare "echar en falta"? Quando scrivo ad un'amica?


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Quindi, in che occasione dovrò usare "echar en falta"? Quando scrivo ad un'amica?



No, fra amici si usa "te echo de menos". Fra amici, gente della famiglia, ecc. È un'espressione abituale. Quando si usa "echar en falta? Per esempio, quando si è sistemato un evento (una festa, una riunione, ecc) e si aspettava qualcuno che non è arrivato. Si potrebbe dire: "Te hemos echado en falta esta tarde. Faltabas tú". In questo caso si direbbe più "echar en falta". "Echar de menos" si direbbe quando c'è l'allontanamento con l'altra persona. Per esempio: "Hace tiempo que no te veo. Te echo de menos".


----------



## sabrinita85

Ho capito, grazie Ceci


----------



## erick

Grazie Cecilio, adesso è più chiaro.  Non ho mai sentito "te extraño" qui a Madrid.

Ma potresti spiegare la logica di "de menos" per favore?


----------



## Cecilio

erick said:


> Grazie Cecilio, adesso è più chiaro.  Non ho mai sentito "te extraño" qui a Madrid.
> 
> Ma potresti spiegare la logica di "de menos" per favore?



In Spagna no si dice normalmente "te extraño".In un livello più formale o letterario si potrebbe dire anche "Te añoro".

"Echar de menos" è una "frase hecha" (non so dirlo in italiano), e non saprei spiegare la sua logica. Infatti non ha molta logica, perché perfino l'uso del verbo "echar" non è molto comprensibile qui.


----------



## erick

Cecilio said:


> "Echar de menos" è una "frase hecha" (non so dirlo in italiano), e non saprei spiegare la sua logica. Infatti non ha molta logica, perché perfino l'uso del verbo "echar" non è molto comprensibile qui.



Credo che una "frase hecha" sia "un'espressione idiomatica" in italiano.  Devo soltanto memorizzarla...  Muchas gracias Cecilio


----------



## indigoio

erick said:


> "L'ultimo fine settimana ero a San Sebastian.  Son tornato a Madrid e ormai mi manca il mare."
> "El fin de semana pasado estuve a en SS. Volví a Madrid y ya _echo de menos_  el mar."
> 
> "Vivo a Madrid, e mentre non mi manca la California, mi manca il suo clima."
> "Vivo en Madrid y mientras que no echo de menos  California, _sí_ [echo de menos] el clima"


Pero en México simplemente diríamos "extrañar" (Lo que en inglés es 'to miss')

De la RAE, destaco la cuarta acepción: 


> *extrañar.*
> (Del lat. extrane?re).
> 
> 3. tr. Sentir la novedad de algo que usamos, echando de menos lo que nos es habitual. No he dormido bien porque extrañaba la cama.
> *4. tr. Echar de menos a alguien o algo, sentir su falta. Lloraba el niño extrañando a sus padres.*



Como han comentado ya, "extrañar" parece ser usado en ese sentido sólo en América Latina.

Así, por acá diríamos:

"El fin de semana pasado estuve en SS. Volví / Regresé a Madrid y ya extraño el mar."

"Vivo en Madrid y mientras que no extraño California, _sí_ [extraño] el su clima".

Ésta última la puedes combinar con "echar de menos":

"Vivo en Madrid y mientras no extraño California, [sí] echo de menos su clima". (O al revés)

Bueno, espero no haber causado confusión.

Índigo


----------



## mauro63

indigoio said:


> Pero en México simplemente diríamos "extrañar" (Lo que en inglés es 'to miss')
> 
> De la RAE, destaco la cuarta acepción:
> 
> 
> Como han comentado ya, "extrañar" parece ser usado en ese sentido sólo en América Latina.
> 
> Así, por acá diríamos:
> 
> "El fin de semana pasado estuve en SS. Volví / Regresé a Madrid y ya extraño el mar."
> 
> "Vivo en Madrid y mientras que no extraño California, _sí_ [extraño] el su clima".
> 
> Ésta última la puedes combinar con "echar de menos":
> 
> "Vivo en Madrid y mientras no extraño California, [sí] echo de menos su clima". (O al revés)
> 
> Bueno, espero no haber causado confusión.
> 
> Índigo


 
Coincido con que el uso de extrañar se da principalmente en américa latina y por el contrario aquí suena muy pomposo " echar de menos".
La expresión _echar en falta_ no la escuché jamás


----------



## rocamadour

erick said:


> Credo che una "frase hecha" sia "un'espressione idiomatica" in italiano. Devo soltanto memorizzarla... Muchas gracias Cecilio


 
Hola erick! 

"Espressione idiomatica" è indubbiamente più corretto, ma nel linguaggio comune si dice molto spesso anche "frase fatta".

Ciao!


----------



## claudine2006

mauro63 said:


> Coincido con que el uso de extrañar se da principalmente en América Latina y por el contrario aquí suena muy pomposo " echar de menos".
> La expresión _echar en falta_ no la escuché jamás


----------



## psicoivan83

Ora capisco perchè quando ho detto alla mia amica di Saragozza "me faltarás estos días" lei mi ha detto "echar de menos"...e io son cascato dalle nuvole perchè non capivo cosa mi stesse dicendo... 

Comunque, il verbo "extrañar" lo sento spesso nelle canzoni sud americane (bachata, salsa, ecc), mentre non ho mai sentito "echar de menos"!


----------

